# spedo and hour meter no workie workie



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

every since i bought the bike the spedo and hour meter dont work...they light up but dont work...no big deal as i dont care but if i ever wanna sell the bike it might make it easier...and yes to everyone that has kept up i have it runnin again...new starter and drive gear..back to runnin great...just dont know how fast lol any ideas boys??:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sensor? is there one somewhere that could have got the wire yanked out? Or something simple like a fuse blown?


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

could be...ill be honest and havent torn into he pod to look just real hard i just thought it might have conveniently been a common issue lol


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

*no wurki wurki*

I have an 06 same thing but my awd works when switch is off have u noticed that as well. I've been told that its speed sensor on right front hub assembly its like 50 bucks


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

hmm havent thought bout that...my awd only work when the switch is on tho sooo i dunno


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

my old 06 did the same thing, my hour meter worked by my odometer and speedo didnt. I bought the speed sensor and put it in and everything worked fine again. BUT when i was taking the old one out, the end with the sensor on it has a black cap on the end of it and when i took it off to put it on the new one, i noticed that it was full of mud so im pretty sure my old one would have worked fine if i had just cleaned it... take the wheel off, then i believe its just one bolt that holds the sensor on the hub. then pull the little cap off the end of the sensor and clean it out. i bet ya that will make it work. and to the dude that is stuck in awd....... my friends 03 600 did the same. we ended up having to buy a new armature plate to make it work again. But have you tried flushing the front hub a few times??? fill it with oil, run it around for a few minutes and drain, keep doing it a few times and it might free up. it has worked for a few of my friends


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

had the same type of prob.
Changed the speed sensor and it worked fine


----------



## glenfoxman (Oct 20, 2009)

the there is an engine hour meter with 1300hrs on it but its not hooked up. There are two sender things that are obvious but Im pretty sure these are h20 and oil lights. Any ideas? Thanks again. 
_______________________________________
Website I designed for pay day loans canada company.


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

Mastergrader007 its not stuck in awd,just when in off pos front will engage and disengage on its own, But put in awd and works like normal. Yes I have changed fluid but still has mind of its own.I've learned to live with it


----------

